# Word won't open--says "Dialog Box Open"



## toml2323 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

On my Toshiba Satellite laptop, when I try to open a Word document, the installation box appears...then it says it can't open because a dialog box is open; then it vanishes and I'm back to my normal desktop. I've tried re-booting, doesn't work. I've entered the key codes from my Word disc--they don't work. The only thing that's worked is setting my laptop to an earlier time...like 2 days ago. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

tell a little about word, is it part of an office package? If so, which one? Also is it an ugrade or student version? Did you purchase it separately or did it come with the toshiba or another computer? Finally do you still have the original cd/dvd?


----------



## toml2323 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's from Microsoft Office XP Professional with Publisher Version 2002.
I don't know whether it's an upgrade of student version...how do I find that? I don't recall how I got it...it may have been given to me. Think I do have the original CDs...thanks for your help.








sobeit666 said:


> tell a little about word, is it part of an office package? If so, which one? Also is it an ugrade or student version? Did you purchase it separately or did it come with the toshiba or another computer? Finally do you still have the original cd/dvd?


----------



## toml2323 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's from Microsoft Office XP Professional with Publisher Version 2002.
I don't know whether it's an upgrade of student version...how do I find that? I don't recall how I got it...it may have been given to me. Think I do have the original CDs...thanks for your help.


----------



## pippi0523 (Apr 6, 2008)

toml2323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my sony viao when I try to open a attachment on my emails it won't open because it says i have a dialog box open and to close it first what do i do


----------



## pippi0523 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi
On my sony viao i am trying to open a attachment on one of my emails and it won't let me because it says i have a open dialog box and to close it first. What do I do?


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

a member of staff has the same problem here. With hers, the first two attempts to open the document fail because it says a dialog box in open, but on the third attempt, the document opens. Has anybody got any clue of the solution? We user office 2003 professional.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

can anybody help us at all with this please?


----------



## dr_insanity (Aug 19, 2005)

have you tried hitting alt-tab to scroll between windows and see if there is a dialog box open? closing this would allow you to open the file.


----------

